# Knockdown flat glue-up bench?



## DigitalM (6 Oct 2021)

Shortly about to embark on making a door that i mentioned in an earlier thread. I'm used to working on much smaller projects. Key to this is obviously going to be gluing up something this large while ensuring it's perfectly flat.

I just don't have space for a _permanent_ large and well leveled glue-up table, but I do have space for something temporary that I can set up when I need it and stash away when it's not. The obvious thing seems to be some sort of trestle table or some saw horses and a big sheet of ply or something, then shimming to level. 

Before I go ahead and try to reinvent the wheel badly, has anyone come up with something clever and cheap, that stows away easily. Or am I missing something totally obvious?! 

Honestly, any tips that stop me heading down the wrong path would be greatly appreciated. When you're working on small boxes and similar projects this sort of thing isn't such an issue!


----------



## Ttrees (6 Oct 2021)

Did you see Ben's recent trestles/sawhorses, or Kris Harbour's 
That might be a very good solution.
Here's another two ideas pinched off the lumberjocks website












Who here has the black trestle(s), made from heavy pipe?
would love to have a better look at them, but couldn't find it since.

Tom


----------



## robgul (6 Oct 2021)

I have a pair of Stanley plastic trestles, two lengths of 3" x 2" CLS as bearers that fit in the slots in the trestles and the top is a piece of OSB about 7' x 2' with the edges reinforced all round (underneath) with 2"x1" tile batten. The top fits snugly over the bearing timbers when in use - and it all stacks against a wall taking minimal space when not in use.


----------



## Jameshow (6 Oct 2021)

MFT Heavy Duty Folding Workbench Table Portable Wooden Work Bench Workshop Tools | eBay


Perfect for any tradesman or DIY enthusiast the bench is highly portable, easy to assemble and has a large working surface area. The MFT style worktop is made from 18mm. The bench is supplied ready assembled.



www.ebay.co.uk




Not cheap.....


----------



## robgul (7 Oct 2021)

robgul said:


> I have a pair of Stanley plastic trestles, two lengths of 3" x 2" CLS as bearers that fit in the slots in the trestles and the top is a piece of OSB about 7' x 2' with the edges reinforced all round (underneath) with 2"x1" tile batten. The top fits snugly over the bearing timbers when in use - and it all stacks against a wall taking minimal space when not in use.



Having thought about this bench of mine a bit more . . . rather than having the two bearers as separate lengths of timber I'm going to screw the OSB top to them just to make storage and deployment simpler - just put up the trestles and fit the top straight on to them. The two bearers have a small block on the lower face at each end to locate securely on the trestles. 
Like most things in my workshop there are ongoing incremental improvements (if only I could make the whole space bigger!)


----------



## RobinBHM (7 Oct 2021)

I ran a joinery company and we used timber trestles for assembly - eyeing them across to ensure the tops were parallel.
for smaller stuff, a pair of trestles with a board of plywood.

A small trolley is ideal too….it can be used as somewhere for tools whilst working on the trestles.

permanent benches get in the way and become a storage shelf.


----------



## Cabinetman (7 Oct 2021)

If this is the ledge and brace door from another thread you really didn’t ought to be glueing the slats together, a little glue on the middle of each plank if you must before screwing or nailing to the frame behind. Ian


----------



## DigitalM (7 Oct 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> If this is the ledge and brace door from another thread you really didn’t ought to be glueing the slats together, a little glue on the middle of each plank if you must before screwing or nailing to the frame behind. Ian



Ah ok, thanks for this, really appreciated it. My noob level skills are leaking out everywhere...


----------



## Spectric (7 Oct 2021)

You can buy tressles that allow you to use a length of two by four to create a tempory bench, and also adjustable to get level ToughBuilt TOU-C700/2 Saw Horse/Adjustable Jobsite Trestle Table Twin Pack

When not in use they don't take up much space, also handy with tracksaw to cut up sheet goods.


----------



## Geriatrix (7 Oct 2021)

I also use the ToughBuilt trestles referenced by Roy combined with appropriate lengths of CLS. Ideal for breaking down sheet goods. An important feature of these trestles is the facility to adjust the length of individual legs. This enables me to set up a stable level cutting base on sloping and uneven ground.


----------

